
Ask HN: How do you find out about new tools? - dmrose
I am trying to figure out the best way to find out about new tools or techniques in data engineering and was wondering what are some good sources?
======
amznthrowaway5
I found this weekly news site to be really helpful
[https://dataengweekly.substack.com/](https://dataengweekly.substack.com/)

